# Droid 2 Global GPS -- CM7



## radioonemike (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi all,

Ever since I updated to the official CM7.1 for my D2G, I have had issues with GPS Navigation. So, last week, I read through the official forums and they mentioned to use the unofficial versions. So I SBF'ed back to stock GB and loaded the 12/11/11 Kang unofficial. This version clears up some issues-- but not GPS Navigation. When I use Google Navigation, it constantly searches for a GPS signal.

I've tried GPS Fix and GPS Status (Adata fix) but these do not help. I have installed Mapquest and that works. It locks on quickly and it is not upset by route changes but it does not respond nearly as fast or as accurately like G-Nav on stock VZ GB.

Are there any fixes? Can some point me in the right direction? In my searches over the past week, I've gotten a lot of hints about flashing radios or entering airplane mode; but nothing that is clear and concise.

Any help would be most welcome! Thanks.


----------



## chadroid (Sep 3, 2011)

turn off gps and turn it back on. then gps will lock. You have to do this after every reboot.


----------



## radioonemike (Aug 26, 2011)

Tried that. Unfortunately I still get in GNav: Searching for GPS

Bummer.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

GPS seems pretty flaky as of late as well. Didn't really work on 4.5.606 for either, lock time was about the same as on CM7.1.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Gps as I've noticed is tied to 3G under GB. Try turning all radios off, then turn gps on (wait for init) then fire up 3G. Let me know what happens


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Also have you frozen any apps. Freezing location consent kept google nav from locking onto the gps with me but not jogtracker


----------



## ntengineer (Sep 2, 2011)

I suggest flashing the 1/30 build. It has fixes in it to fix the gps.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------

